# Advice please ladies...



## SparklyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi all, quick background - I've had 3 miscarriages all at around 5 or 6 weeks. My partner has 2 kiddies from a previous marriage.

I had my first appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic today, partner couldnt make it due to work and I was happy to go on my own. We are being sent for bloods, Thrombophilia screen, Anticardiolipin antibodies & chromosome analysis for me and just the chromosomal analysis for my partner.

2 questions... 

1, my partner had good chromosomes to produce his first 2 children so do chromosomes change? 

And 2, it turns out he is needle phobic   I'm shocked cos Ive been with him 3 years and didnt know!!!

Any idea how to handle this situation please ladies and ultimately get that needle in his arm?!


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

My DH is pretty squeamish about needles too - I've usually managed to bribe him somehow or other to go through with it and if it's any comfort he always agrees afterwards that it was nowhere near as bad as he expected! It helps to go with him for moral support, and warn the person taking the blood that he is needle phobic and ask if he can lie down while it's done - this helps a lot if he does have a funny turn! When we had to have vaccinations before travelling overseas, DH was really anxious but we went to the clinic together and I had mine first to show him it wasn't all that bad - don't know if this would work for your partner or maybe just make him worse? Another trick I have is to ask DH what's the most horrible thing that's ever been done to him - he usually says it was when he cut his hand open with a broken glass and had to have stitches, and he nearly fainted. Then I say, "Well, this little needle won't be even half as bad as that!" Probably sounds really weird but it works for us.


----------



## bfish77 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sparklybug

My DH is also squeamish and I'm afraid I just tell him to get a grip!!  I figure if we have to go through have a needle put up our whatsits they can cope with a blood test!! I'm sure I should be more sympathetic...

Chroms aside, I have just had a blood test which was sent off to Chicago for analysis, which revealed a high level of Natural Killer Cells, which I never knew about and _may_ be a / the reason for miscarriage because your body attacks anything which it perceives as 'foreign' including an emby. I don't know which clinic you're at or whether you have had this test before, but it may be worth considering if you haven't already. There is a lot of info about the 'chicago' test on this site including what is tested for at which clinic and how to make the process cheaper.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

